# Hannaford coyote contest was great



## ckchub (Dec 19, 2007)

First of all i want to thank Chris Hook and the Praire Riders MC members. They put on well organized contest this weekend. This was my first ever coyote tourney,so i dont have much to base my opionion on but if all the tourneys are ran this way i will be hunting in alot more to come.It was inexpensive so the average guy like me can compete without breaking the bank account lol..I hope they have a 2nd annual next year.Oh i forgot to mention the door prizes were great.I would recommend this tourney to anyone.

Thanks again guys....i had a blast


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

How many coyotes won it?


----------



## ckchub (Dec 19, 2007)

first place had two coyotes


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

How many teams was there?


----------



## ckchub (Dec 19, 2007)

I pretty sure there was 17 teams.


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

17 teams saw 57 coyotes and 6 were taken. 2 teams with 2 coyotes and 2 teams with 1 coyote. It sounded llike a lot of the coyotes were hanging up outside of range, and with the snow being as deep as balls on a moose around here it made it tough getting to spots to hunt. Had a great group of guys hunting!!! Chris will be posting more.


----------



## bontop2 (Feb 21, 2006)

This hunt was exactly what a coyote hunt should be!! There was a ton of snow but knew that going in. Today being the day after I feel like I was hit by a train. Hunted hard and saw alot of coyotes. And for the first time in my life I had coyotes hanging up cause of deep snow. I actually had one trying to come but would only take 2 or 3 leaps at a time and when stopped was up to his neck in snow. This was exactly the kind of tournament I perfer to hunt. It was very well put together and cannot wait for next year. :sniper:


----------



## Prairie_Rider (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the positive feedback guys. i was very happy with the turn out especially being the first year. we had a great group of hunters. goose bandit nailed it on the hunt report. the weather held out for us wasn't blizzard conditions atleast. alot of dogs were seen that day by teams. but they were hanging up for the guys. even with snow shoes the snow was knee to balls deep we were told. and all the teams looked that way when they came in. we will definately be having a second annual hunt next year, and talk of an early fall hunt sept or oct. like to thank all the hunters that came. and i wish i could have got around that night and had a beer with each team. maybe i will run into you at another hunt and buy you a beer. thanks! see you again in 2012

Chris
:beer:


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

I was just wondering since next year i plan on joining a smaller coyote competition as my first if this is a good one? The thing im most worried about is the land issue, Will the farmers and people around there generally let a hunter go out? Really interested any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Dolphinswin said:


> I was just wondering since next year i plan on joining a smaller coyote competition as my first if this is a good one? The thing im most worried about is the land issue, Will the farmers and people around there generally let a hunter go out? Really interested any help would be great. Thanks


Not being an ***, but id concentrate more on calling in a coyote than doing a tournament. Walk, than run.

You just need to get out in your HOME area, knock on some doors and get some permission. Theres coyotes and land in your home area. Go knock on doors, the worst they can say is no. So just go on to the next one.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

getting coyotes in minnesota is frickin hard man! People are dicks and they want the coyotes for themselves! All these farmers want to hunt them thereselves... There is no land in a 40 or even 50 mi radius that is interested in allowing me to hunt. I have called farm after farm and emailed farm after farm I've pretty much given up. I have atleast seen coyotes in ND, not a god damn one in minnesota. We got 2 over deer hunting but i wasnt the shooter. Maybe I dont have to go into a tournament but might as well give it a go if i take a trip to ND next season whats 45 bucks when the trip is going to cost a fortune. My cousin who is 16 same age as me is a resident of Minot and he and a friend just went out calling for the first time and saw 3 across a ****** but it was to far and they were using .22's. All I know is I really want a coyote and i mean badddddddddddddd I will probably be more satisfied getting a coyote than when i shot my 6x6 2 yrs ago!! These F'ers are smart and it doesnt matter how good i can call if i dont have land.


----------



## ndgooseslayer (Jul 26, 2007)

Calling people dicks sure won't get you on any land.

On the other hand.... I sure wish we would have tried to make it up the tournament. We talked about it, but thought it might be tough hunting with the weather and made other plans.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

I obviously would never say that to anyones face... most of them want the coyotes for themselves.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

i understand that this may not be as much of an option for you as it is for me, but asking in person will get better results, and i dont think i would want to be in a tournament if i was new becuase i think seeing the other people getting a bunch more than me would be kind of discouraging


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

coyote_buster said:


> i understand that this may not be as much of an option for you as it is for me, but asking in person will get better results, and i dont think i would want to be in a tournament if i was new becuase i think seeing the other people getting a bunch more than me would be kind of discouraging


could be true but asking in person will be tough as gas isnt cheap. Who knows which direction to go anyways north east south west? I have done calling and been very polite, and all have turned me down.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Thats why I said it may not be as much of an option for you. I'm lucky to live within five miles of almost all my hunting, but I could almost gurantee that youd have better success by asking in person no matter how polite you make it. Being a landowner I think it's best in person, then if it's someone I don't know I atleast know what they look like/what they drive so I don't think anything of it when i see them and go off thinking its a tresspasser. Also its may be a bit of a cue to what kind of person it is, i.e. If someone comes to my house with a jacked up pickup with a fourwheeler with big tires and a gunrack on it it might give me bad ideas of what they might act like and I am probably going to shy away from them. Just something to ponder.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

also factor in the fact that im 16 and the odds of them trusting a 16yr old are slim.


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

Jeez, have some confidence in yourself! You have just as good of a chance getting on land as the next guy, if not better since your a kid. Set aside a day to go out and put on a few miles if you can. In my opinion land owners are gonna have a little more respect for ya if you get out there, use your manners, be polite, shake hands and introduce yourself. Don't give up, still plenty of time left this winter to get out and find some good areas to hunt and shoot a few coyotes. It also helps to have a buddy thats willing to split gas $ with you.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

coyotebuster said:


> Jeez, have some confidence in yourself! You have just as good of a chance getting on land as the next guy, if not better since your a kid.


+100

Most landowners want some face to face time with the guys they let on their land, and who can blame them. Someone sends them an email or phone call, well, you could be a father raping murderer for all they know. Face to face and a handshake still carries a lot of weight.

Make it a combo trip. Go hunt some public ground in an area that looks good. While your there, knock on some doors. Be polite, even if they say no, thank them for their time and dont be afraid to BS with em a bit. Most farmers aren't to busy this time of year (except those with livestock). But you have to be aware, some farmers will downright talk your ear off this time of year.

If your getting turned down a lot in an area, dont be afraid to get the heck out of there and go to another. Access really isn't much better in ND (and getting worse). This is the way its done here, and I would imagine its not to far off from how its done there either.

Gas isn't cheap, but hunting land rarely just falls into your lap. Sometimes you gotta get out there, put some miles on, and work for it. Its taken me years to accrue the access I have now. Every time I go out, I try to find more. And sometimes, all you need to do is get your foot in the door with one guy. Get on one guys land, prove your responsible and respectful of his land, and often times youll find the door open for you on more land in that area. It means sometimes lots of driving, and sometimes getting turned down. You just gotta keep at it.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Good answer BBJ!

And if you happen to go out on some public land and get a coyote or two...spend some time after that driving around and talking to land owners for future permission. If they see a coyote in the back of your truck....you're golden!


----------

